# Request for a person good at drawing (a tad desperate atm)



## redsmas (Apr 14, 2011)

I need a little help I'm rubbish at drawing and working out dimensions. And I need a template of a shape drawn out for me.

Its the yellow snake/drgon on this version of this outfit 
I'm getting desperate cause I have a dedline thats fast aprotching


Spoiler


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't understand the request... also, you may want to get a mod to change the title. I thought the request was FROM someone who can draw, not someone who can't. Get it changed to something like "Request for a skilled artist for a shape template"


----------



## .Chris (Apr 15, 2011)

epicCreations.org said:
			
		

> I don't understand the request... also, you may want to get a mod to change the title. I thought the request was FROM someone who can draw, not someone who can't. Get it changed to something like "Request for a skilled artist for a shape template"


He asking for a template of the yellow snake/dragon.


----------



## dice (Apr 15, 2011)

I think we can safely assume that it was a typo. 

I've changed the title.


----------



## Myke (Apr 15, 2011)

what size? this should be pretty easy.


----------



## redsmas (Apr 15, 2011)

Myke said:
			
		

> what size? this should be pretty easy.
> 
> Big enough to look accurate on a T-shirt
> 
> ...



Thanks for fixing


----------

